# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  جَدوَل أسماء أعلام المحدثين ومواليدهم ووفياتهم مع ذكر بعض مؤلفاتهم

## يحيى صالح

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


هذا "جَدوَل أسماء أعلام المحدثين ومواليدهم ووفياتهم مع ذكر بعض مؤلفاتهم"، نقلته كما هو من أحد المواقع منذ فترة، وأعرضه عليكم الآن لسببين:

1- هل من استدراك في (الاسم- تأريخ الميلاد- تأريخ الوفاة) لأيٍّ من المذكورين؟

2- هل من أسماء سقطت وكان من المفترض إضافتها بالجدول؟

جزاكم الله خيرًا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*

----------


## يحيى صالح

*للرفع


وليت هذا الجدول يسترعي الاهتمام
*

----------


## يحيى صالح

*للرفع للمرة الثانية والأخيرة*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخانا الفاضل .
ليتك تضع الجدول هنا ليسهل ويتسنى لكل عضو النظر فيه وما إذا كان فيه من ملحوظات.
 نفع الله بك .

----------


## يحيى صالح

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو مالك المديني
					

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخانا الفاضل .
ليتك تضع الجدول هنا ليسهل ويتسنى لكل عضو النظر فيه وما إذا كان فيه من ملحوظات.
 نفع الله بك .


تفضل يا غالي

ومعذرة إذ لم أكن رأيت ردك الكريم.
*

----------


## يحيى صالح

*للرفع*

----------


## يحيى صالح

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ها هو الجدول إخواني في الله، ليتكرم إخواني مشكورين بوضع ملاحظاتهم عليه، وبيان الخطأ، ولإضافة أعلام بسنوات وفياتهم لم توضع بعد...
**
القرن الأول
أبو موسى الأشعري: 42   أبو  هريرة عبد الرحمن بن صخر: 57           عائشة بنت أبي بكر: 58 
عبد الله بن مسعود: 32    مسروق بن الأجدع: 63    عبد الله بن عمرو: 65   عبد الله بن عباس: 68      
عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب: 73    أبو سعيد الخدري:74   جابر بن عبد الله:78    أنس بن مالكٍ: 93   
سعيد بن المسيب:94   أبو سلمة بن عبد الرحمن بن عوف:94


القرن الثاني
أبو صالح السمَّان: 101   عامر بن شراحيل الشعبي: 103        محمد بن سيرين: 110 
الحسن البصري: 110  عبد الرحمن بن هرمز الأعرج: 117   محمد بن شهاب الزهري: 124 
سعيد المقبري:125   يحيى بن أبي كثير:129  إسماعيل بن أبي حَكِيمٍ:130          أيوب السَّخْتِياني: 131   
أبو الزناد عبد الله بن ذكوان:132   همام بن منبه:132   سهيل بن أبي صالح:138   
محمد بن عمرو بن علقمة:144   سليمان بن مهران الأعمش:148   عبد الملك بن جريج: 150 
            معمر بن راشد: 153   شعبة بن الحجاج: 160      سفيان الثوري: 161   مالك بن أنس: 179
حماد بن زيد:179   عبد الله بن المبارك: 181      جرير بن عبد الحميد:188   أبو معاوية الضرير:195
   وكيع بن الجراح: 197   سفيان بن عيينة: 198 يحيى بن سعيد القطان: 198            عبد الرحمن بن مهدي: 198

القرن الثالث
أبو داود الطيالسي: 204          عبد الرزاق بن همام الصنعاني: 211       عبد الله بن الزبير الحميدي: 219           أبو عبيد القاسم بن سَلَّام: 224 سعيد بن منصور:227   أبو عبد الله محمد بن سعد: 230           يحيى بن معين: 233   علي بن المديني: 234   أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة: 235   إسحاق بن راهويه: 238 
أحمد بن حنبل: 241   عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الدارِمي: 255     محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري: 256
محمد بن يحيى الذهلي: 258       مسلم بن الحجاج القشيري: 261         أبو زرعة عبيد الله الرازي: 264           أبو عبد الله ابن ماجه: 273 أبو داود سليمان السجستاني: 275   بقي بن مخلد الأندلسي: 276         أبو حاتم الرازي: 277    محمد بن عيسى الترمذي: 279   ابن أبي الدنيا:281 
  أبو بكر أحمد بن عمرو البزار: 292     صالح جزرة:293

القرن الرابع
أحمد بن شعيب النسائي: 303     أبو يعلى أحمد بن علي الموصلي: 307 ابن الجارود:307  
أبو بشر محمد الدولابي: 310    أبو جعفر محمد بن جرير الطبري: 310     أبو بكر محمد ابن خزيمة: 311 
أبو عَوانة الإسفرائيني: 316     ابن المنذر:318   أبو جعفر الطحاوي: 321      محمد بن عمرو العقيلي: 322    عبد الرحمن بن أبي حاتم الرازي: 327           سعيد بن عثمان ابن سَكن: 353   أبو حاتم ابن حبان البستي: 354     أبو القاسم سليمان بن أحمد الطبراني: 360   أبو بكر الآجري: 360
   الحسن بن عبد الرحمن الرامَهرْمزِي: 360   ابن السني:364   أبو أحمد عبد الله بن عدي: 365 
أبو الشيخ عبد الله بن محمد بن حيان: 369  الحافظ العسكري: 370   أبو بكر الإسماعيلي: 371                        أبو أحمد الحاكم الكبير: 378   أبو حفص عمر بن أحمد ابن شاهين: 385   الخطابي:388 
  علي بن عمر الدارقطني: 385   أبو عبد الله ابن منده: 395

القرن الخامس
أبو مسعود الدمشقي: 401      أبو عبد الله الحاكم النيسابو ري:405   أبو بكر أحمد بن محمد البَرقاني: 425
أبو نعيم أحمد بن عبد الله الأصفهاني:430   ابن حزم الظاهري:456      أبو بكر أحمد بن الحسين البيهقي:458
أبو عمر ابن عبد البر:463        أحمد بن علي الخطيب البغدادي:463   أبو الوليد سليمان بن خَلَف الباجي:474                       أبو نصرعلي بن هبة الله ابن ماكولا:475   أبو عبد الله محمد بن فتوح الحميدي:488 

القرن السادس
محمد بن طاهر المقدسي:507     أبو شجاع شيرويه الديلمي:509   الحسين بن مسعود البغوي:516 
أبو بكر ابن العربي:543   القاضي عياض بن موسى اليَحصبي:544     أبو منصور الديلمي:558
عبد الكريم بن محمد السمعاني:562     أبو القاسم ابن عساكر:571   أبو طاهر أحمد بن محمد السِّلَفِي:576      عبد الحق الإشبيلي:581   أبو بكر محمد بن موسى الحازِمي:584  أبو الفرج ابن الجَوزي:597

القرن السابع
عبد الغني بن عبد الواحد المقدسي:600   مجد الدين المبارك بن محمد ابن الأثير(المحدث): 606 
 أبو الحسن ابن القطان:628     أبو بكر ابن نقطة:629   عز الدين علي بن محمد ابن الأثير(المؤرخ):630 
ضياء الدين المقدسي:643   أبو عمرو ابن الصلاح:643           أبو العباس أحمد بن عمر القرطبي:656 
عبد العظيم بن عبد القوي المنذري:656   القرطبي(المحدث):6  06   أبو شامة المقدسي:665   القرطبي(المفسر):6  71   أبو زكريا النووي:676      ناصرالدين أحمد بن محمد ابن المُنَيَّر:683
زين الدين علي بن محمد ابن المنير:695

القرن الثامن
أبو الفتح ابن دقيق العيد:702     بدرالدين ابن جماعة:733   أبو الفتح ابن سيد الناس:734 
أبو الحجّاج الِمزِّي:742   شرف الدين محمد بن الحسين الطِيْبي:743     أبو عبد الله محمد ابن عبد الهادي:744
شمس الدين محمد بن أحمد الذهبي:748   علاء الدين ابن التركماني:750   تقي الدين السبكي:756 
أبو سعيد العلائي:761   جمال الدين عبد الله بن يوسف الزيلعي:762  أبو عبد الله مغلطاى بن قليج:762
صلاح الدين ابن أيبك الصفَدي:764     تاج الدين عبد الوهاب بن علي السبكي:771 
  شمس الدين الزركشي:772   عماد الدين ابن كثير:774          بدر الدين محمد بن بهادر الزركشي:794 
 زين الدين ابن رجب الحنبلي:795 

القرن التاسع
سراج الدين ابن الملقن:804   سراج الدين البلقيني:805   زين الدين عبد الرحيم بن الحسين العراقي:806                 نورالدين الهيثمي:807   شمس الدين الزركشي: 813   أبو زرعة العراقي:826 
محمد بن خليفة بن عمر الأبي:827
شهاب الدين البوصِيري:840      محمد بن إبراهيم ابن الوزير اليماني:840 
إبراهيم بن محمد سبط ابن العَجَمي:841      ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي:842 
أحمد بن علي ابن حجر العسقلاني:852              بدر الدين محمود بن أحمد العيني:855
أبو الفضل محمد بن محمد ابن فهد:871 تقي الدين أحمد بن محمد الشُّمُنِّي:872
أبو العدل قاسم بن قطلوبغا:879                     برهان الدين إبراهيم بن عمر البِقاعي:885

القرن العاشر
شمس الدين السخاوي:902 جلال الدين السيوطي:911   شهاب الدين أحمد بن محمد القسطلاني:923      زكريا بن محمد الأنصاري:926   شمس الدين الصالحي الشامي:942 
محمد بن علي ابن طولون الدمشقي:953   نور الدين ابن عَرَّاق الكناني:963      رضي الدين ابن الحنبلي:971
أبو العباس ابن حجر الهيتَمي:973       علاء الدين علي بن عبد الملك المتقي:975 
جمال الدين محمد طاهر الفَتَني:986      قطب الدين محمد بن أحمد النهروالي:990

القرن الحادي عشر
ملا على بن سلطان القاري:1014                    عبد الرؤوف بن تاج العارفين المناوي:1031
برهان الدين إبراهيم بن إبراهيم اللقاني:1041     عبد الحق بن سيف الدين الدهلوي:1052
عمر بن محمد البيقوني:1080

القرن الثاني عشر
إبراهيم بن حسن الكوراني:1101        محمد بن عبد الباقي الزرقاني:1122   عبد الله بن سالم البصري:1134   أبو الحسن السندي:1139   أبو الفداء العَجْلوني:1162    عبد الله بن محمد الأماسي:1167
محمد هاشم السندي:1174      محمد بن الحسن ابن هِمَّات الدمشقي:1175 
محمد سعيد بن محمد سنبل المكي:1175   شاه ولي الله الدهلوي:1176 
محمد بن إسماعيل الأمير الصنعاني:1182

القرن الثالث عشر
مرتضى محمد بن محمد الزَبيدي:1205               عبد العزيز بن أحمد الفريهاري:1239
شاه عبد العزيز بن أحمد الدهلوي:1239          محمد بن علي الشوكاني:1250   محمد عابد السندي:1257                    أحمد علي السهارنفوري:1297

القرن الرابع عشر
عبد الحي اللكهنوي:1304      محمد حسن السَنبهلي:1305      ظهير أحسن النِيمَوي:1322 
طاهر بن صالح الجزائرى:1338   محمد بن جعفر الكتاني:1345          خليل أحمد السهارنفوري:1346
أنور شاه الكشميري:1352      عبد الرحمن المباركفوري:1353   عبد العزيز البنجابي:1359 
شبير أحمد العثماني:1369   محمد زاهد الكوثري:1371            أحمد محمد شاكر:1377
أحمد بن الصديق الغماري:1380                       عبد الحي الكتاني:1382   بدر عالم الميرتهي:1385 
عبد الرحمن بن يحيى المعَلمي:1386   ظفر أحمد العثماني:1394              محمد إدريس الكاندهلوي:1394
مهدي حسن الجيلاني:1396    محمد يوسف البنوري:1397

القرن الخامس عشر
محمد زكريا الكاندهلوي:1402                       محمد ياسين الفاداني:1410   حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي:1412                عبد الفتاح أبو غدة:1417   أحمد رضا البِجنَوري:1418    عبد الرشيد النعماني:1420
محمد ناصر الدين الأِلباني:1421                       مقبل بن هادي الوادعي:1421 عبد الله سراج الدين:1422
*

----------


## يحيى صالح

*أين التجاوب؟!*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

من القرن الأول :
- سعد بن أبي وقاص 55 .
- سهل بن سعد الساعدي 88 وقيل بعدها .
- عبد الله بن الزبير بن العوام 73 .
- واثلة بن الأسقع 85 .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بك أخانا الفاضل.
هل يقتصر هذا المشروع على المشاهير والمكثرين من المحدثين ؟
فمثلا الخلفاء الأربعة:
 أبو بكر الصديق 13
 وعمر بن الخطاب 23
 وعثمان بن عفان 35
وعلي بن أبي طالب 40
 لم أرهم في الجدول ، مع أن عليا مشهور مكثر من الرواية إلى حد ما!

----------


## يحيى صالح

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو مالك المديني
					

نفع الله بك أخانا الفاضل.
هل يقتصر هذا المشروع على المشاهير والمكثرين من المحدثين ؟
فمثلا الخلفاء الأربعة:
 أبو بكر الصديق 13
 وعمر بن الخطاب 23
 وعثمان بن عفان 35
وعلي بن أبي طالب 40
 لم أرهم في الجدول ، مع أن عليا مشهورا مكثرا إلى حد ما!


بوركت يا غالي
نعم، يقتصر على المحدثين، وإنما أدرجت القرطبي وابن الأثير مرتين لعدم الاشتباه.
وهذه الأسماء إنما هي البذرة الأولى لكتاب أنتوي عمله لتراجم عن مشاهير المحدثين من القرن الأول حتى يومنا هذا، وهذا لأنه لا توجد هذه التراجم مجموعة في كتاب يروي ظمأ المتخصصين وطلبة علم الحديث فيما أعلم.
وسأقوم بإدراج مَن تكرمت ببيانهم.
*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بك حبيبنا الغالي ، نسأل الله لك التوفيق.
كتاب كهذا لا ينبغي طرح الخلفاء الراشدين منه ، أليس كذلك ؟!

----------


## يحيى صالح

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو مالك المديني
					

نفع الله بك حبيبنا الغالي ، نسأل الله لك التوفيق.
كتاب كهذا لا ينبغي طرح الخلفاء الراشدين منه ، أليس كذلك ؟!



ونفع الله بك يا الحبيب

ليست المسألة إلا استيعاب المحدثين، سواء منهم الخلفاء أو غيرهم.

سل الله التيسير
*

----------


## يحيى صالح

*للرفع لمزيد من الاستدراكات*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وأرى أن تضع من المعاصرين الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير والشيخ الحويني والشيخ طارق بن عوض الله.

----------


## يحيى صالح

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد طه شعبان
					

وأرى أن تضع من المعاصرين الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير والشيخ الحويني والشيخ طارق بن عوض الله.


من المفترض يا غالي أن لا أضع إلا مَن كان في رتبة المذكورين أعلاه؛ فهل تعتقد أن هؤلاء الأفاضل وصلوا إلى رتبة المحدثين بالمعنى الاصطلاحي كأولئك؟
*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *
> 
> من المفترض يا غالي أن لا أضع إلا مَن كان في رتبة المذكورين أعلاه؛ فهل تعتقد أن هؤلاء الأفاضل وصلوا إلى رتبة المحدثين بالمعنى الاصطلاحي كأولئك؟
> *


وما هو المعنى الاصطلاحي  الذي تشير إليه؟
مع تطبيق عملي على:
محمد زكريا الكاندهلوي:1402 محمد ياسين الفاداني:1410 حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي:1412 عبد الفتاح أبو غدة:1417 أحمد رضا البِجنَوري:1418 عبد الرشيد النعماني:1420
  مقبل بن هادي الوادعي:1421 عبد الله سراج الدين:1422

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> *
> 
> من المفترض يا غالي أن لا أضع إلا مَن كان في رتبة المذكورين أعلاه؛ فهل تعتقد أن هؤلاء الأفاضل وصلوا إلى رتبة المحدثين بالمعنى الاصطلاحي كأولئك؟
> *


أنا أعتقد - والله أعلم - أنهم أفضل من بعض من ذكرتهم، وأضيف إليهم الشيخ محمد عمرو عبد اللطيف رحمه الله.

----------


## يحيى صالح

> أنا أعتقد - والله أعلم - أنهم أفضل من بعض من ذكرتهم، وأضيف إليهم الشيخ محمد عمرو عبد اللطيف رحمه الله.


*
غفر الله لنا ولكم
أنا لم أقل بأفضلية أولئك الذين تكرمت بذكرهم، وإنما لهم من القدم الراسخة في هذا العلم ولهم من اعتماد أهل هذا الفن لهم ما جعلني أذكرهم.
ولكم إذا تبين أنَّ أحدهم ليس بدرجة التحديث المفترضة في المحدث، فلا ضير من حذفهم إن شاء الله.
ولا أخالفك القول بأن الخلفاء الراشدين أفضل الخلق بعد الأنبياء.*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وكذلك الشيخ شعيب الأرنؤوط وأخوه عبد القادر.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بل إني أعتقد أن الشيخ محمد عمرو وكذا الشيخ الحويني والشيخ طارق بن عوض الله أولى بالذكر من عبد الفتاح أبي غدة الذي لا يتميز عنهم إلا بالأقدمية فقط.
ولو نظرنا للشيخ الحويني لوجدناه يتميز عنه بأن له أحكامًا كثيرة على الأحاديث، وهي أحكام متقنة تأتي بعد تخريجات متوسعة.
وكذا لو قارنا بين أبي غدة وبين الشيخ طارق عوض الله، لوجدنا تحقيقات الشيخ طارق أكثر بكثير من تحقيقات أبي غدة، والشيخ طارق - وإن عورض في بعض تحقيقاته - إلا أن الخطأ والزلل من طبيعة البشر.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

كما أنه لا بد ألا نغفل الشيخ مصطفى العدوي؛ فهو - وإن اشتهرت مدرسته ببعض التساهل - إلا أنه من مشاهير المشتغلين بعلم الحديث في السنوات الأخيرة، فكيف يُغفل في كتاب يترجم للمحدثين؛ فإن الذي سيقتني كتابًا يترجم للمحدثين، ونظر في تراجم المعاصرين، ولم يجد ترجمة للشيح محمد عمرو والشيخ الخضير والشيخ الحويني والشيخ طارق عوض الله والشيخ شعيب والشيخ عبد القادر والشيخ بشار عواد والشيخ العدوي، فإن الكتاب في نظره سيُعد ناقصًا.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

المقصود أن هؤلاء الذين ذكرتُهم - بغض النظر هل هم أعلى كعبًا من بعض من ذكرتَهم أم لا - إلا أنهم بلا شك من أشهر وأتقن المشتغلين بعلم الحديث في هذا العصر، فكيف نتغافلهم ولا نذكرهم.

----------


## يحيى صالح

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد طه شعبان
					

وكذلك الشيخ شعيب الأرنؤوط وأخوه عبد القادر.


نعم، وبحاجة لتأريخ الوفاة لمَن توفاه الله بالنسبة لكل عالمٍ
*

----------


## يحيى صالح

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد طه شعبان
					

بل إني أعتقد أن الشيخ محمد عمرو وكذا الشيخ الحويني والشيخ طارق بن عوض الله أولى بالذكر من عبد الفتاح أبي غدة الذي لا يتميز عنهم إلا بالأقدمية فقط.
ولو نظرنا للشيخ الحويني لوجدناه يتميز عنه بأن له أحكامًا كثيرة على الأحاديث، وهي أحكام متقنة تأتي بعد تخريجات متوسعة.
وكذا لو قارنا بين أبي غدة وبين الشيخ طارق عوض الله، لوجدنا تحقيقات الشيخ طارق أكثر بكثير من تحقيقات أبي غدة، والشيخ طارق - وإن عورض في بعض تحقيقاته - إلا أن الخطأ والزلل من طبيعة البشر.


هذا مما لا شكَّ فيه إن شاء الله تعالى
ولكنَّ الكلام -في الأصل- عمَّن توفَّاه الله، ولعلَّ الأمر يتسع بإذن الله تعالى لاستيفاء الأحياء منهم.
نفعني الله بتوجيهاتكم.
*

----------


## يحيى صالح

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد طه شعبان
					

كما أنه لا بد ألا نغفل الشيخ مصطفى العدوي؛ فهو - وإن اشتهرت مدرسته ببعض التساهل - إلا أنه من مشاهير المشتغلين بعلم الحديث في السنوات الأخيرة، فكيف يُغفل في كتاب يترجم للمحدثين؛ فإن الذي سيقتني كتابًا يترجم للمحدثين، ونظر في تراجم المعاصرين، ولم يجد ترجمة للشيح محمد عمرو والشيخ الخضير والشيخ الحويني والشيخ طارق عوض الله والشيخ شعيب والشيخ عبد القادر والشيخ بشار عواد والشيخ العدوي، فإن الكتاب في نظره سيُعد ناقصًا.


كما تقدم بمشاركتي السابقة، سأحاول أن يتسع الأمر ليستوعب الأحياء ايضًا.

ولكنني أرى أنَّ الاهتمام منصبٌّ على واقعنا المعاصر، ولا أرى أية تعليقات من الأفاضل على القرون السابقة!
*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

نفع الله بكم ، وأعانكم.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وأين شيخ شيخنا عبد الحق الهاشمي رحمه الله محدث الحرمين في زمانه ، وهو والد شيخنا عبد الوكيل بن عبد الحق الهاشمي المعمر.
وأين حماد الأنصاري رحمه الله .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

والشيخ ماهر ياسين الفحل.

----------


## يحيى صالح

*الله المستعان، أدرج هؤلاء الأفاضل بإذن الله

ولكن أين أنتم من القرون السابقة من الأول حتى الثالث عشر؟
*

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> وكذلك الشيخ شعيب الأرنؤوط وأخوه عبد القادر.


الشيخ عبد القادر ليس أخًا للشيخ شعيب يا شيخ محمد بارك الله فيك ، لكن كلاهما له أصل أنؤوطي .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> الشيخ عبد القادر ليس أخًا للشيخ شعيب يا شيخ محمد بارك الله فيك ، لكن كلاهما له أصل أنؤوطي .


جزاكم الله خيرًا شيخي الحبيب على تصحيح المعلومة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وكذلك الشيخ سعد الحميد حفظه الله، فهو من مشاهير المحدثين المعاصرين.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

بالنسبة للحفاظ القدماء من الصحابة والتابعين وتابعيهم حتى القرن الثامن فيه تصانيف ، منها كتاب الذهبي رحمه الله : المعين في طبقات المحدثين ، وهو مطبوع بتحقيق الدكتور همام سعيد .

----------


## يحيى صالح

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي أحمد عبد الباقي
					

بالنسبة للحفاظ القدماء من الصحابة والتابعين وتابعيهم حتى القرن الثامن فيه تصانيف ، منها كتاب الذهبي رحمه الله : المعين في طبقات المحدثين ، وهو مطبوع بتحقيق الدكتور همام سعيد .


نعم، بوركتَ
ولكن أنا أريد التفاعل مع الأسماء الموضوعة هنا برغبة الازدياد والتمحيص وبالذات من القرن الأول حتى الثالث عشر
*

----------


## يحيى صالح

*أين التفاعل من الأفاضل بخصوص القرون من الأول حتى الثالث عشر؟

رأيتُ أنكم أوليتم الاهتمام للمعاصرين وأغفلتم ذوي الفضل علينا وعليهم!
*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> لكن كلاهما له أصل أنؤوطي .


سقطت منك الراء يا شيخ علي !
ابتسامة

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

لم أر ذكر الأوزاعي ( عبد الرحمن بن عمرو ت 157 ) فيمن تقدم ذكرهم .
وكذا قتادة بن دعامة السدوسي ت 100 وبضع عشرة.

----------


## يحيى صالح

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو مالك المديني
					

لم أر ذكر الأوزاعي ( عبد الرحمن بن عمرو ت 157 ) فيمن تقدم ذكرهم .
وكذا قتادة بن دعامة السدوسي ت 100 وبضع عشرة.


أحسنت، بارك الله فيك

تم الاستدراك

وقتادة توفي 118 هـ
*

----------


## يحيى صالح

*أين التفاعل يا أحباب فيما يختص بالقرون المسؤول عنها؟*

----------


## المنصور

لم تذكر الغزي
بدر الدين ورضي الدين ونجم الدين

----------


## يحيى صالح

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المنصور
					

لم تذكر الغزي
بدر الدين ورضي الدين ونجم الدين


الاسم والوفاة؟
*

----------

